# Samba 3.0.37 vs 3.4.6

## cwr

I'm using shares from a Samba 3.0.37 (Gentoo) box, and I find that the

current Samba (3.4.6) doesn't track directory updates.  If a new file

is added to the server, 3.4.6 tends to read an old file; I'm not sure how

it chooses the actual file to read,  but it seems  to be one that's been

read before in that session.

This setup has worked well for a number of years, with various versions

of Samba, including 3.0.37 <=> 3.0.37.   Has anyone seen any similar

problem?

Thanks for any ideas - Will

----------

## gerdesj

No I can't say I have and I have around 20 odd 3.4 or 3.5 Samba running Gentoo systems.

Where to start?

Does this behaviour happen for both Samba (ie Linux) and Windows clients?

Mount the share on the server itself - does the same thing happen?

Please post your smb.conf

Cheers

Jon

----------

## cwr

I don't have a Windows client - I'll try and find one; I hadn't realised,

either, that you could mount a share on the server, though of course

it's quite reasonable when you think about it.

I'll do some more testing and see what I can find.

Thanks - Will

----------

